# What deals to be had?



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can any of the traders let us into what deals they will be offering? :detailer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would'nt be a suprise then lol


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I have orders reserved with Autobrite, Autosmart and CYC. Show prices and must say they're impressive be worth the wait.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Vat free and a further 99% off everything I'm hoping for


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

yep, the shiny team il be offering special discounts on Scholl, Rupes and Swisswax. As yet the discounts havent been fine tunned, but will be worth the wait ))


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Vat free and a further 99% off everything I'm hoping for


Any chance of free before-noon delivery on that one?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol good effort my man but only applies on the day ))


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

baldiloc said:


> yep, the shiny team il be offering special discounts on Scholl, Rupes and Swisswax. As yet the discounts havent been fine tunned, but will be worth the wait ))


extra discount on top for DW moderators i hope as i want a Rupes 
well, i'll be looking at them anyway :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol the rupes is defo one for a good deal on the day matey, pop over and see us early before the rush ))


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Are any doing price list before the event?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

baldiloc said:


> Lol the rupes is defo one for a good deal on the day matey, pop over and see us early before the rush ))


will do :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Il see you there fella)


----------

